# Tornado Near Me



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Hey guys,
There is a big tornado near me, and just hit oklahoma city.. They said if it does hit where i live in oklahoma, it will hit in 20-30 minutes.

Wish me luck guys!

cheers

SMS


----------



## Jeff Lazerface (May 7, 2013)

dude, get a broom and a sword!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Hope you and your family are unharmed. On a lighter note. Good weather for free forks though. Although when people and property are damaged... Are they really free after all....?


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

You're in our prayers!


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

Scary stuff. Crazy weather we have these days. I saw a tornado once that formed two blocks in front of me. Hopefully that's all I'll ever see. Be safe.


----------



## AaronMB (May 1, 2013)

Best of luck out there, brother. It's getting nasty.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Dammmm dude, watching the radar and it's nuts there. Couple clips already up on YouTube. Nasty nado man. One was a mile wide I read. (shakes head) Tornados are incredibly fascinating and awe inspiring acts of nature. But my goodness they are deadly and one can't help but feel torn when you see one. There's the "oh cool" and then quickly the "oh sh!t".


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Btoon84 said:


> Dammmm dude, watching the radar and it's nuts there. Couple clips already up on YouTube. Nasty nado man. One was a mile wide I read. (shakes head) Tornados are incredibly fascinating and awe inspiring acts of nature. But my goodness they are deadly and one can't help but feel torn when you see one. There's the "oh cool" and then quickly the "oh sh!t".


 Yeah i know man!! Its so windy outside.


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

Kinda late here.. But its been 35 minutes since you posted..., Are you still there??


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

NoobShooter said:


> Kinda late here.. But its been 35 minutes since you posted..., Are you still there??


 Yes i am!! Thankfully.. But i felt the windows shaking, thats how close it was.. Its still in the area though.

SMS


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

SuperMonkeySlinger said:


> NoobShooter said:
> 
> 
> > Kinda late here.. But its been 35 minutes since you posted..., Are you still there??
> ...


Thats pretty freaky. Glad your ok..


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

NoobShooter said:


> SuperMonkeySlinger said:
> 
> 
> > NoobShooter said:
> ...


 Thanks man


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm a little late here man, you still ok? I'm wishing you the best here, brother, good luck to you & yours...


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks toast, im still doing good. Im just hearing about lots of cars getting flipped over, schools getting ripped to pieces.. Not the best weather here.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

No man, not at all. There was talk on the radio about the damage from yesterday's bout of tornadoes, & that more were expected today...are you near where they struck yesterday?


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

i hope you and yours are alright


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks bigron, i appreciate it. 
And Toast, im about a hour away from yesterdays damage over here..

SMS


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

We have tornado watches until 1 am.


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

That same line of storms is just entering Illinois: http://radar.weather.gov/ridge/Conus/full_loop.php


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Well the best to you both; I'll be thinking about you guys...


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks man, appreciate it.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Hope all will be well for you and your family and secure your pets if you have any.


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Thank you dgui.
Warrior, be safe too man.
And thanks again toast! I appreciate it

SMS


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

We just had a severe storm warning for the north western part of the county. Doesn't affect me, but 60 mph winds, with half dollar size hail reported.


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Praying for you guys. Be safe and God bless.


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

It's rolling through right now. Just lots of rain, thundering and lightening so far. Very windy too.


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

The Warrior said:


> It's rolling through right now. Just lots of rain, thundering and lightening so far. Very windy too.


 Same weather here man..

SMS


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

Sounded like we were getting a bit of sleet earlier too, but didn't last long. I could hear it hitting the window here in the man cave.


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Haha same here. Just little pecks on the window.

SMS


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

Died down a bit. Still a ways to go though. I'm just below Springfield: http://radar.weather.gov/ridge/radar.php?product=N0R&rid=ilx&loop=yes


----------



## abagrizzli (May 2, 2013)

I'm a little late, but hope you're OK. They said in the news that two schools were crushed down, 20 kids are dead... Hang on there!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

hope u are ok ! just have seen the news..........dont know what to say


----------

